# The Price Of Paradise



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

It is the 31st century, and the ships of the Imperium's Expiditionary force are sailing through the starry gulfs in search of humanity's scattered children. Under the watchful eyes of the Emperor's most noble son- the Warmaster Horus- the Astartes and the other forces of humanity brought the lost lambs of planets and societies back to the Imperial fold... Whether they liked it or not.

It was into this stage that the people if Imyandra came...

It was the Warmaster's own Legion, the Luna Wolves, who had rediscovered this gem of a planet floating amidst the darkness of space; the only inhabitable planet in the system, it shone in beguiling shades of emerald and sapphire as it span slowly around it's sun. A strange aura of silvery light bathed the sphere, a shield of energy that prevented anything from accessing the planet. The Vengeful Spirit- who else?- was piloted closer, those on board wondering what manner of science or sourcery had made such a defense.
As soon as the vast ship entered orbit, though, tiny speeders swarmed around it like bugs; their curiousity and caution were obvious, mirrored in the eyes of those who watched the sleek little ships. Contact was made with difficulty, but both sides were keen to avoid a needless battle and they both laboured on until they could communicate with ease.
Soon all thoughts of war were forgotten as the newly-found planet recieved their discoverers with glee, speaking on their fading hope that they would ever be found; the mystical shield parted for them, and a force of Luna Wolves landed planetside. A force led by the Warmaster himself. The Thunderhawk landed in the planet's capital city, in the middle of a square that spoke volumes about Imyandra's riches. Everything was made of a gleaming marble-like stone, statues of human figures tastefully decorated with gold and polished gems. The city was well-kept, the crowds out in force to greet them looking well-fed, well-clothed and happy. The Warmaster himself called it "beautiful, a shining example of an Imperial world".
Compliance had been won without the loss of a single life, and Horus was soon in negotiation with the planet's High Lord, Tuman. Everything was going as well as could be imagined...

That was, of course, until a Luna Wolf was found dead in the street.

Murdered.

Relations between the two sides soured, despite Tuman's promises that the murderer would be found swiftly and brought to justice; rumours, never confirmed nor denied, said that the dead Astartes had found out a terrible secret. That Tuman had ordered his assasination to stop him telling anyone- least of all the Warmaster...

That, and various other mysteries, had been causing enough muttering without the vox-message the Warmaster had recieved from Terra itself. From his father. "Your brother is here." it said. "He was hidden from even my eyes, but now I see him. A fog still shrouds him, and I cannot trace him. Find him, Horus- let him come home." But, try as he might, Horus cannot find any trace of his lost brother- just nebulous stories of divine warriors and crusades to the stars. What has happened to him? Will they ever be re-united?

Setting
Imyandra is a lovely planet, mostly covered in temperate forests with misty rainforests at the equator and snowcapped mountians at the poles. It is unravaged by the the scars of war, protected by the mystical energy the locals call the Blessing.
When questioned, Tuman explained the Blessing was made by an ancient machine buried under the capital; nobody knew how it worked, but it was mantained by a corp of engineer-priests called the Blessing Keepers. Red-robed and silent, they were the only ones allowed to even see the Machine. Only those trained in it's ways frim birth, Tuman saud, could avoid breaking the delicate machine with the merest of touches. Then Imyandra would be helpless against the horrors of space.
Technologically, the planet is somewhat backwards, somewhere around the year 2010; they have electricity and computers, but their space travel is very crude. Using tech copied from a roaming Orc warband, the Imyandians have managed to make ships that csn reach the next planet- but no futher. They fight, when forced to, with Shoota-based guns and prototype nuclear weapons. But these people hate to fight and haven't in over two centuries. The arts of war have become their innocent passtimes. They run as a democracy, the planet divides into twelve segments that each elect an Area Lord; they meet in the capital and the High Lord is elected from amoung them every ten years.
The Luna Wolves who came with Warmaster Horus have been invited to stay in the High Lord's Palace, a large and very rich building with all the latest "mod-cons"; they find it very primative. To the North is the centre if the city, with every attraction and distraction you could hope for. To the South is the residential areas, and the murder scene. Tuman encorages the Astartes to explore and amuse themselves; the natives hold them in awe, but are always happy to help.
Except, of course, if you ask them about the Blessing...


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Rules
1. At least five lines per post, please use your best spelling and grammar. I'm not a grammarnazi, though, and I can accept slips and typos.
2. Please don't swear or go overboard with violence. I like a bit of blood but not too many guts...
3. No godmodding or perfect characters- nobody likes a Mary-Sue, even in the Astartes.
4. Be patient and allow others to post.
5. Yes, you can be HH characters like Loken or Torgaddon or even a rememberancer. But I'm Horus. Meeeeeeeeee! Tuman is an NPC.
6. I'm a bit of an Astartes noob, feel free to- politely!- correct my mistakes.
7. Forgot to mention this, but the corridor on the third floor is forbidden to anyone who does not wish to die a painful death...

Form
Name:

Rank: (Civilian, Astartes, rememberancer, what?)

Appearance:

Personality: 

Background: (Optional.)

Trust Tuman? Yes/No

If you want to be a Imyandian or a Blessing Keeper, PM me and I'll give you the lowdown... Only three BKs allowed, though.

Also, this is my first RP here. Please be gentle!

Characters

Black Steel Feathers
Name: Horus

Rank: Warmaster, Primarch of the Luna Wolves

Appearance: As a Primarch, the Warmaster is both very tall- he even towers above the tallest Astartes- and, like all of his brothers, much more handsome; he also has superhuman strength, able to kill a human being with barely any effort. He wears power armour in the Luna Wolf colours, decorated with his personsl 'Eye of Horus' symbol, and a very large wolfskin over his shoulders. Those who meet the Warmaster for the first time are often struck dumb with awe at his sheer presence and charisma, even experianced Astartes if taken by surprise. His habit of beaming at people doesn't help.

Personality: Horus is a brilliant leader and stratagist, his understanding of psychology enabling him to read people like a book; he can bring out the best in someone, or the very worst. He has often taken worlds without the use of force, his negotiation skills- and the might of his Legion- enough to win almost anyone around. Horus often follows the local customs of a planet to reduce their hostility. If he has a flaw, it is a simmering resentment that the Emperor has been claiming the Warmaster's triumphs as his own; Horus' encouragement of 'friendly' rivalries between the Legions also causes tension. 
He is also proud, taking any insult towards his honour or the Imperium's very personally ineed, perhaps even working himself up into a rage.

Background: If you don't know this... XD

Trust Tuman? He wants to, but the High Lord's constant evasive talk makes him suspicious; the man is keeping secrets from him.


----------



## CaptainRa (Sep 12, 2010)

Here ya go, I would love to get into a Pre-Heresy mystery campaign.

Name: Brother Myrax, Luna Wolf's Fourth Company. 

Apperance: Bald, with a slight beard, a thin and long face. Brown eyes and and slightly white hair. He is aging, and so his face is slighlty wrinkly. He is considered to be moderate looking.

Personality: Wise and stoic. He always finds time for small talk, and finds great importance in making friends with his battle brothers. He can talk your ear off easily, but is also easily offended by talk of his age or ability. He thinks he is slowly becoming a poor warrior and is racked with guilt over the death of close friends. Easily gives into rumors. Is exceptionally loyal to Horus and the Emperor.

Background: One of the original Luna Wolfs, he saw the crusade come into contact with their primarch for the first time, and he loves to share this tale with his younger comrades. He has fought in most major conflicts that the Luna Wolfs have fought in, and receiving only a few light injuries. He counts himself lucky for getting off lucky, but feels something terrible is coming up to end his good luck spree. 

Turst Tuman: No. The planet reeks of evil.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes! Another vict- I mean, visitor arrives on Imyandra! He's in. :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainRa (Sep 12, 2010)

Is this taking place before the Ullanor Crusade, before Horus became the Warmaster, cause I'm getting the sense that maybe The Emperor is challenging his favorite Son?


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Nah, he is Warmaster. It's after that but before Davin, maybe somewhere in Horus Rising... And challenging him? I hadn't thought of that angle; I meant to mean that the Big E was too busy to get to Imyandra and find the lost Primarch. I'll have to think about that.


----------



## CaptainRa (Sep 12, 2010)

I imagine the Emperor has full faith in Horus, as he did all the primarchs, but who could ever really figure out how the Big E thinks? And I think that the testing idea only makes sense if it's before the rise to Warmaster, so as noble as it sounds, it has no place in your campaign.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Um... I think somebody's misunderstood something somewhere. There's no test. Horus just happens to.be closer and the Emperor can't get to Imyandra to find his lost son. That's all.


----------



## CaptainRa (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, I sorta lost track of my train of thought for a few minutes there. Kinda derailed it in fact. I saw my mistake right before I had to go to work and didn't have time to correct myself. Sorry.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

It's fine.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well this is diffirent, I may just try it out.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

A major problem I can see in all this is that by the period of time your going with, there are no missing primarchs left. By the time Horus was declared warmaster and the Emperor retired to Terra, all of the primarchs had been found, and the two 'missing' primarchs had been expunged from Imperial records. (The canon now has it that something terrible happened, and something done to the two expunged primarchs, and that the other primarchs swore to never speak about them again. Several primarchs and other characters throughout the Heresy series actually bring the topic up, and it is quickly quashed or the subject changed.)


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeeah... I see that now. Dem. I'll have to edit it- when's the nearest realistic time? 
(Personally, I'm tempted to start this whole mess again. I'm not 100% happy with it.)


----------

